# Destin in May



## michaelp (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm from Texas and do my fishing all out of there. We fish all up and down the Texas coast but during May I am going trailer my boat (33t) to Destin to a buddies grandparents house from Mid May till the start of June. We fish hard and are just looking for a little change of pace. We like to do it all but really want to target pelagics while we are over there. Just wondering what yall think about this time of year (May) for what we are looking to do. Any suggestions or thoughts to make the transition easier would be greatly appreciated.

Michael


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Michael,
Mid May is a great time to start offshore, the big weed lines are usually closer in then until mid June. You will head out of Destin in one of three directions, the squiggles, the spur, or the nipple. If you do not get your answer off of the forum for which direction to head either purchase a Roff's chart, stop by Half Hitch tackle in Destin or the Ship's Chandler in Destin and ask. Great helpful people in both stores. Tim


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

What he said plus keep an eye on the water clarity for the past few years we have had dirty water over here and the offshore scene has been bad


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Mid may should bring the wahoo on the southwest edge purple/block yo-zuri cedar plug behind a small bird as shotgun. It's according to water temp on depth last may 180-320 I like southwest never let's me down Lot's of other fishing to do Good luck


----------

